# Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Februar 2010)

*Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor


----------



## pillepalle.ger (15. Februar 2010)

*Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt was der drauf hat. Für den Preis muss der ja wie eine Wasserkühlung kühlen!


----------



## hyperionical (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Her mit dem Zeitung!
Ich will zwar sicher nicht mehr weg von Wakü, aber ein richtiger Burner unter den Luft-Kühlern wär mal was Feines.


----------



## Aoi (15. Februar 2010)

*Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Nix für kleine Gehäuse.
Und das Montagesystem muss auch ganz schön was aushalten bei 1,3 Kg Gewicht. Jetz muss der Klotz nur noch gut Kühlen.
120€ man man man


----------



## Zsinj (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht was mich mehr abschreckt - der Preis oder das Gewicht. Beides ist zu hoch  und das Design reist mich auch nicht vom Hocker. 

Aber auf die Leistung bin ich schon mal gespannt. Wenn das mit dem Flüssigmetall gut funktioniert könnte das eine echte alternative zur Wakü sein.


----------



## canis lupus (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

das arme motherboard.
Gibt es da eigentlich nicht eine obergrenze? Irgendwann muss doch ein board auch mal nachgeben. und die atx schrauben brechen auf.


----------



## Henner (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Das Ding hat ein gutes Montagesystem und hält bombenfest. So viel schwerer als ein NH-D14 oder andere Riesenkühler ist er auch nicht.


----------



## Tamio (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

15 Ampere, das kann ja heiter werden  Was das Ding wohl insgesamt verbraucht 15-30 Watt oder gar noch mehr ?!?


----------



## Henner (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



Tamio schrieb:


> 15 Ampere, das kann ja heiter werden  Was das Ding wohl insgesamt verbraucht 15-30 Watt oder gar noch mehr ?!?


Sehr wenig, weil die Spannung sehr niedrig ist.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

geilomat... hängen wa hinter das netzteil noch nen trafo... will garnicht wissen, wie heiß der Spannungswandler wird...

den will man auch erstmal kühl halten... und 120€... Da bekomm ich ja ne Einsteiger Wakü für, welche um einiges leichter ist... Was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich den PC mal schnell hin und her beweg, bricht da nicht das MB auseinander?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Bin schon auf die Testergebnisse gespannt. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen IFX-14 Nachfolger?
OK 120 € sind heftig, aber wenn das Teil super kühlt währ mir das Wert.


----------



## Bu11et (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Hört sich alles gut an. Bleibt nur abzuwarten, ob die Leistung dem Preis gerechtfertigt wird. Wäre vllt für einige ne alternative zu WaKü (für die, die nicht das ganze einbauen wollen und so...). Aber ob der an die selbe Leistung kommt .


----------



## Löschzwerg (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Also beim Vorgänger lag die Leistungsaufnahme nur bei wenigen Watt (laut Danamics), die Spannung muss also verdammt gering sein. Schätze so bei 0,1-0,3V maximal.

Bin echt gespannt, der Vorgänger konnte sich nur minimal vor den Noctua NH-D14 setzen.


----------



## HarryHirn (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Genau meine Frage war auch ob das Mainboard nicht irgendwann mal zerfällt...
Auch wenns halten mag wird sich das MoBo schön winden mit dem Gewicht, was bei Multilayer PCBs nicht immer der Knaller ist...

Wär doch mal n Test werd ab wieviel KG sone Sockelhalterung optisch sichtbar nachgibt...

Und nur weil die Spannung transformiert wird werden die Spannungswandler ja nicht heisser als vorher, da das Ding ja insgesamt kaum Leistung zieht...


----------



## twack3r (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Den Namen Superleggera finde ich mit Blick auf sein Kampfgewicht wirklich göttlich!


----------



## Tytator (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Wieso muss da so eine hässliche Stromwandeleinheit dazukommen, hätte man das nicht intelligenter bauen können?


----------



## Namaker (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

So etwas nennt sich in der Umgangssprache auch "Transformator" und ist im Prinzip nicht mehr als 2 Spulen mit einem Eisenkern


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Was n hässlicher Klotz... das Teil kriegen die zu dem Preis doch nicht vernünftig verkauft 

Eine billige Einsteiger WAKÜ die besser als dieses Monster kühlt,
bekommt man schon für 150 Euro, wenn man noch etwas spart auch
für 130.

Und die hat dann keine Masse von 1,3 Kg an einem Punkt...


----------



## dirkdiggler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



Namaker schrieb:


> So etwas nennt sich in der Umgangssprache auch "Transformator" und ist im Prinzip nicht mehr als 2 Spulen mit einem Eisenkern



Na da hat wohl einer in der Schule nicht aufgepasst, aus dem Pc netzteil kommt nur Gleichspannung. Mit ner Spule und nem Eisenkern wirst du da nix "Transformiert" bekommen höchstens elektrische Leistung in Wärmeleistung. 

In dem Kasten werden höchstwarscheinlich Spannungwandler, wie sie auch auf Grafikkarten zu finden sind, zu Werke gehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



HarryHirn schrieb:


> Genau meine Frage war auch ob das Mainboard nicht irgendwann mal zerfällt...
> Auch wenns halten mag wird sich das MoBo schön winden mit dem Gewicht, was bei Multilayer PCBs nicht immer der Knaller ist...
> 
> Wär doch mal n Test werd ab wieviel KG sone Sockelhalterung optisch sichtbar nachgibt...



Intel sieht beim So1156/So1366 iirc bis zu 20kg Anpressdruck durch den Kühler vor (wohlgemerkt: die sehen auch Pushpins vor). Bis du das Mainboard alleine durchs Gewicht zerlegt bekommst, wirst du einiges an Last aufbringen müssen. (Zur Orientierung: wenn eine 80kg Person draufspringt, biegt sich ein SoA Mainboard nur durch. Zum Brechen ist das noch zu wenig)




Namaker schrieb:


> So etwas nennt sich in der Umgangssprache auch "Transformator" und ist im Prinzip nicht mehr als 2 Spulen mit einem Eisenkern



In dem Fall wäre zusätzlich noch mindestens ein Wechselrichter nötig. Ich würde aber eher von einer Schalt-Bauweise ausgehen.


----------



## KBasti (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



canis lupus schrieb:


> das arme motherboard.
> Gibt es da eigentlich nicht eine obergrenze? Irgendwann muss doch ein board auch mal nachgeben. und die atx schrauben brechen auf.





Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> geilomat... hängen wa hinter das netzteil noch nen trafo... will garnicht wissen, wie heiß der Spannungswandler wird...
> 
> den will man auch erstmal kühl halten... und 120€... Da bekomm ich ja ne Einsteiger Wakü für, welche um einiges leichter ist... Was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich den PC mal schnell hin und her beweg, bricht da nicht das MB auseinander?





HarryHirn schrieb:


> Genau meine Frage war auch ob das Mainboard nicht irgendwann mal zerfällt...
> Auch wenns halten mag wird sich das MoBo schön winden mit dem Gewicht, was bei Multilayer PCBs nicht immer der Knaller ist...
> 
> Wär doch mal n Test werd ab wieviel KG sone Sockelhalterung optisch sichtbar nachgibt...
> ...


Leute... es sind nur 1,3Kg, nicht 13KG!


----------



## Autokiller677 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Kommt mal wieder runter, ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass das Ding nicht mit Pushpins befestigt wird sondern über eine Backplate und da sind die 1,3kg schon gar kein Drama mehr, wenn der Druck über genug Fläche verteilt wird.

Alles nur eine Frage der Befestigung.


----------



## HarryHirn (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ja nur 1,3KG...

aber ich hab mal ein Notebook aufgehabt was fehler in der RAM Kommunikation hatte und so das System abschmierte. Durch ein Zufall haben wir herausgefunden dass sich das Mainboard unter der Handballenablage insofern zerlegt hat, dass man mit Druck an der richtigen Stelle den Fehler beheben konnte und der RAM einwandfrei kommunizierte. Sobald der Druck wieder weg war Bluescreen...

Und ich glaub nicht dass man auf der Handballenablage aufm Notebook 10KG Druck aufbaut...

Naja, davon mal ab glaub ich auch nich dass es kaputt geht, wer würde sowas sonst verkaufen. Aber ich persönlich würde meinen PC damit nicht mehr mit dem Auto transportieren... Zumindest nicht hochkant


----------



## Xel'Naga (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Flüssigmetall-kühler.... Krass, den kühler behalte ich im Auge.
Bin gespannt was er so kann und ob er eine Wasserkühlung abhängen kann.


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



> Bin gespannt was er so kann und ob er eine Wasserkühlung abhängen kann.



Keine Chance. Wasser leitet Wärme immer noch am besten


----------



## Brehministrator (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Keine Chance. Wasser leitet Wärme immer noch am besten


Sorry, aber das war jetzt voll daneben  Wasser leitet fast überhaupt nicht die Wärme. Es hat nur eine hohe Wärmekapazität und ist deshalb super zum Kühlen. Kennt ihr den Versuch, wo man ein Reagenzglas voll Wasser oben zum Kochen bringt, während unten ein drahtumwickelter Eisbrocken drin liegt und nicht taut?

Wärmeleitfähigkeiten (größer = besser):
Wasser 0,58
Eisen 80
Kupfer 401
Silber 429

Wärmekapazitäten (größer = höher):
Wasser 4,19
Eisen 0,43
Kupfer 0,38
Silber 0,23


----------



## TheGoul (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Keine Chance. Wasser leitet Wärme immer noch am besten



Das ist net ganz richtig. Während Wasser eine Leitfähigkeit von 0.58 W/(m*K) hat z.B. Natrium eine Wärmeleitfähigkeit von 133 W/(m*K), was z.B. ein Vorteil eines "Schnellen Natriumgekühlten Reaktors" gegenüber den Wassergekühlten darstellt.

Flüssigmetallkühlungen währen theoretisch also der Wahnsinn. 
Aber irgendwann kommt im Kreislauf natürlich wieder ein Wärmetauscher, sprich Luft, ins Spiel, was wie bei der WAKÜ den Wirkungsgrad senkt...

*Verdammt der obere war schneller *


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Okay, ist ja gut 

*in Chemie nie richtig aufpass*

Trozdem wird der Kühler eine WAKÜ nicht toppen,
die Wärme muss ja nicht nur aufgenommen werden,
sondern auch irgendwie weggeschafft werden. Ein Triple
Radiator hat wesentlich mehr Fläche zur Wärmeabgabe,
als dieser hässliche Klotz


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Auf denn Test bin ich mal richtig gespannt. 120€ für ein CPU Kühler dann muss der aber richtig gut Kühlen. Da würde ich für das doppelte lieber eine Wasserkühlung einbauen, davon hat man viel mehr als von so einem Kühler.


----------



## steffen0278 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Mich würde mal lieber intressieren wie sowas funktioniert. 
Also PCGH, mal lieber sowas ins Heft bringen. Zeig lieber wie z.B. die Vaporx Kühlung, der V10 Kühler oder der Superleggera funktionieren, als 20 Seiten über die TMUs und ROPs der GF100. Bin ja fast aufn Klo eingeschlafen beim lesen. 
Ohne Microelektronik Studium kann man eigendlich nach den ersten 3 Sätzen vorblättern.


----------



## Namaker (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



dirkdiggler schrieb:


> Na da hat wohl einer in der Schule nicht aufgepasst, aus dem Pc netzteil kommt nur Gleichspannung.


Wieso, passt doch, man muss nur schnell genug die Kontakte immer wieder manuell umpolen


----------



## Zsinj (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> *in Chemie nie richtig aufpass*


Hätte dier hier auch nicht allzu viel gebracht, das ist ne Sache der Physik 

Was der Kühler effektiv bringt werden wir im Test sehen. Durch das Flüssigmetall kann die Wärme schneller abgeführt werden. Ist nur die frage ob diese dann auch effektiv genug an die Luft weitergegeben werden kann. Denn gerade da liegt ja der große Vorteil einer Wakü


----------



## h_tobi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Dennoch würde ich nie im Leben 120€ für nen Luftkühler ausgeben, für das Geld hole ich mir
lieber eine Wakü, wo ich dann die Graka später noch mit einbinden kann.
Für mich ein überteuertes Spielzeug, was keiner braucht. Meine Meinung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



TheGoul schrieb:


> Das ist net ganz richtig. Während Wasser eine Leitfähigkeit von 0.58 W/(m*K) hat z.B. Natrium eine Wärmeleitfähigkeit von 133 W/(m*K), was z.B. ein Vorteil eines "Schnellen Natriumgekühlten Reaktors" gegenüber den Wassergekühlten darstellt.



Auch nicht ganz richtig 
Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit ist in einem Reaktor quasi genauso Banane, wie in einer PC-Wakü. Natrium&Kalium werden da verwendet, weil sie die besseren Brems/Absorptionseigenschaften in Bezug auf Neutronen haben (mit Wasser klappt "schnell" eher schlecht) oder/und weil der Dampfdruck um ein vielfaches geringer ist. (macht halt doch einen Unterschied, ob ein paar bar Druck oder ein paar 100bar Druck im Kreislauf herrschen)


Bezüglich des LMX ist Inin1tys anderer Einwand der entscheidende: Das Ding ist und bleibt ein 120mm Kühler. Genauso, wie eine Wakü mit 120mm-Single-Radi nur unwesentlich besser oder gar schlechter kühlt, als ein High-End Luftkühler, hat auch dieses Ding keinen prinzipiellen Vorteil bei der Wärmeabgabe. Und die Vorteile aus einer besseren Wärmeverteilung dürften sich auch in Grenzen halten, denn bei Entfernungen von ein paar cm sind Heatpipes noch sehr gut dabei.





steffen0278 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal lieber intressieren wie sowas funktioniert.
> Also PCGH, mal lieber sowas ins Heft bringen. Zeig lieber wie z.B. die Vaporx Kühlung, der V10 Kühler oder der Superleggera funktionieren, als 20 Seiten über die TMUs und ROPs der GF100. Bin ja fast aufn Klo eingeschlafen beim lesen.



Flüssigmetallkühler: flüssige Metalllegierung (in Reaktoren/bei sehr hohen Temperaturen gehen auch reine Metalle) wird mit einer Pumpe (in dem fall rein elektromagnetisch, ähnlich magnethydrodynamischen Antrieben, das Prinzip funktioniert mit allen leitfähigen Flüssigkeiten) umgewälzt. Der Rest entspricht einer Wasserkühlung.

VaporX: Marketingbezeichung. Die meisten VaporX-Kühler haben afaik eine Vaporchamber. Die funktioniert genau wie eine Heatpipe, nur dass sie eine andere Form hat.

V10: in erster Stufe ein herkömmlicher Luftkühler. Auf einem Ender der Heatpipes sitzt zudem ein Pelztier mit einem zweiten, seperraten Kühlkörper. (der dadurch theoretisch die Wärme bei einer höheren Temperatur und damit auch in der Abluft des ersten Kühlers noch abgeben kann, in der Praxis wird diese zusätzliche Kühlleistung aber für die Abwärme des Peltiers selbst benötigt)


----------



## Zoon (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Gute Marketingabteilung die nen 1.3 Kg Kühlklotz "Superleggera" (superleicht) nennt ...


----------



## Kötermän (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Leise ist er ja schonmal nicht. 2 2000 RPM Lüfter. Nen großes Geheimnis machen sie daraus auch nicht, da die selbst bei ihrer Flashpräsentation den lauten Lüftersound einbezogen haben. 
Danamics LMX

Naja, kann man ja immer noch leisere draufmachen, aber auch dann müsste er mindestens 5, eher an die 10 Grad besser kühlen als der beste Luftkühler im Moment sodass er auch sein Geld wert wäre. Und wisst ihr was? Das glaube ich nicht!


----------



## Dicken (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Der Danamics LMX Kühler wird mit Silenx Lüfter ausgeliefert --- ob der damit wirklich leise ist. Besser wären doch schon andere Lüfter wie Nanoxia, Noiseblocker oder Scythe... Wieso haben die Dänen sich für Silenx entschlossen.


----------



## Henner (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



Dicken schrieb:


> Der Danamics LMX Kühler wird mit Silenx Lüfter ausgeliefert --- ob der damit wirklich leise ist. Besser wären doch schon andere Lüfter wie Nanoxia, Noiseblocker oder Scythe... Wieso haben die Dänen sich für Silenx entschlossen.


Der deutsche Distributor liefert den LMX Superleggera ohne Lüfter aus. Auf Wunsch gibt es ihn auch mit (diversen) Lüftern.


----------



## Ahab (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Mich interessiert vor allem, wie er bei niedrigen Drehzahlen agiert. Und ich bezweifle dass er da mit Megahalems und IFX 14 mithalten kann, wenn er schon mit 2000er Lüftern ausgeliefert wird. 

Ach ja und was soll das bitte heißen, "er wird ohne AMD oder Intel Montagekit geliefert." ?


----------



## Henner (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



Ahab schrieb:


> Mich interessiert vor allem, wie er bei niedrigen Drehzahlen agiert. Und ich bezweifle dass er da mit Megahalems und IFX 14 mithalten kann, wenn er schon mit 2000er Lüftern ausgeliefert wird.
> Ach ja und was soll das bitte heißen, "er wird ohne AMD oder Intel Montagekit geliefert." ?


Wie er mit niedrigen Drehzahlen umgeht, erfahrt Ihr im Heft 

Man muss sich beim Kauf des günstigsten Modells zwischen AMD- und Intel-Kit entscheiden, es liegt jeweils nur eines bei.


----------



## herethic (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Wäre mal cool wenn der mit Push-Pins wäre^^


----------



## Ahab (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Man muss sich beim Kauf des günstigsten Modells zwischen AMD- und Intel-Kit entscheiden, es liegt jeweils nur eines bei.



Achsoooo. Ich dachte schon das muss man jeweils auch noch extra erwerben.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Aussehen tut er ja nicht gerade wie ein Highend-Kühler...


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

so ein großes schweres teil und dann kann man da nur einen 120mm lüfter ranmachen??
ich denke mal,dass der auch nicht viel besser ist,als andere kühler in der größe.die kühlleistung lässt sich eh nur mit der größe erhöhen.sieht man ja an der entwicklung von den kühlern in den letzten paar jahren.die sind alle immer größer geworden.


----------



## TAZ (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Die Lüfterbefestigung sieht ziemlich gut aus, wenn die dann noch vibrationsdämpfend ist, wärs ja gar net so schlecht....

Allerdings kann man sich von dem Geld mindestens 4 EKL Brocken kaufen...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



thrian schrieb:


> Wäre mal cool wenn der mit Push-Pins wäre^^


LOL, das würde sicher lange halten.


----------



## sleek (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...] sitzt zudem ein Pelztier mit einem zweiten, seperraten Kühlkörper. [...]



mmmh, ein Pelztier... 

Sorry für OT, aber das das sonst keinem auffällt...


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

1,3Kg? Wie LAN-Tauglich ist das? Ich mein, nicht dass das Teil einem irgendwann das Mainboard in zwei Teile zerkloppt und die GraKa dazu .
Naja, Flüssigmetall wiegt halt etwas aber so langsam werden die Belastungen an die Hauptplatine immer höher... 
Am besten sonen Brocken noch mit Push-Pins sichern... Das hält bestimmt


----------



## Manny G. (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ich find die Optik saugeil aber 120€ sind eindeutig zu viel!
Für 50€ würde ich mir den eventuell holen!


----------



## Einer von Vielen (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



Manny G. schrieb:


> Ich find die Optik saugeil aber 120€ sind eindeutig zu viel!
> Für 50€ würde ich mir den eventuell holen!


Tja, die Technik kostet halt einiges!


----------



## Namaker (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



sleek schrieb:


> mmmh, ein Pelztier...
> 
> Sorry für OT, aber das das sonst keinem auffällt...


Wenn du dich mal etwas in den Kommentaren zu den News des Thermaltake V10s umgeschaut hättest, dann hättest du diesen Kommentar nicht abgegeben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



TAZ schrieb:


> Die Lüfterbefestigung sieht ziemlich gut aus, wenn die dann noch vibrationsdämpfend ist, wärs ja gar net so schlecht....



Für mich sieht die sehr eingeschränkt nutzbar aus (schon leichte Änderungen am Lüfterrahmen und nichts passt mehr) und die Entkopplung dürfte gegen null gehen.
Für einen Kühler, der wohl am ehesten mit 35mm Lüftern Sinn macht, sehr schlecht geeignet.



sleek schrieb:


> mmmh, ein Pelztier...
> 
> Sorry für OT, aber das das sonst keinem auffällt...



Andere Leute schreiben mich per PM an, aber offensichtlich sollte ich mit meinem Humor haushalten.


----------



## sleek (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



Namaker schrieb:


> Wenn du dich mal etwas in den Kommentaren zu den News des Thermaltake V10s umgeschaut hättest, dann hättest du diesen Kommentar nicht abgegeben



wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, hat ruyven_macaran dort den selben witz gemacht und es hat auch keiner gemerkt. scheint als könnte nur ich darüber lachen. 

@topic: da man ja nicht gerade auf die uvp vertrauen darf, wird sich wohl ein marktpreis um 100 euro einpenden. das problem (neben dem design ) ist dabei aber tatsächlich die fehlende möglichkeit, den kühler einzuordnen. für die, die auf lukü schwören isser nix und für die, die auf wakü schwören isser auch nix. bleiben die, die das gewisse etwas wollen, doch die sollten mit dem v10 oder h50 auch schon versorgt sein... ich kauf ihn nicht


----------



## SuEdSeE (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Hmm bei dem Preis kann man nur für den hersteller hoffen das die kühlleistung geradezu gigantisch ist sonnst wird es wohl nich viele verkaufte exemplare geben *gg*
bin ma gespannt auf nen vergleich mitn megahalem...
natürlich müssten die so gegenübergestellt werden wie se aus der packung kommen, das 120euro schnäppchen halt ohne lüfter


----------



## schlappe89 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Für Leute die sich nen 3000 Euro PC kaufen sicherlich geeignet, aber solange ich mir für die 75 Euro die ich mit dem Kauf eines Glockners spare ne bessere Graka kaufen könnte ... lächerlich. Ob die CPU 45° oder 55° hat juckt mich nicht und dass ne WaKü besser kühlt weiß eh jeder.


----------



## Henner (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



SuEdSeE schrieb:


> bin ma gespannt auf nen vergleich mitn megahalem... natürlich müssten die so gegenübergestellt werden wie se aus der packung kommen, das 120euro schnäppchen halt ohne lüfter


Dem Megahalems liegt standardmäßig auch kein Lüfter bei  Im Heft vergleichen wir auch diese beiden Kühler mit identischem Lüfter.


----------



## Zsinj (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Man muss sich beim Kauf des günstigsten Modells zwischen AMD- und Intel-Kit entscheiden, es liegt jeweils nur eines bei.


Ist nen Witz? 
120€ Kühler und dann gibts nicht einmal die passenden Halterungen für die aktuellen Sockel dazu? In der Preisklasse darf man erwarten das das einfach dabei ist und man sich nicht festlegen muss. 

Ich finde es gut wenn kein Lüfter bei ist, dann hat man die freie Wahl was man für einen nehmen möchte. Auch wenn es dann nochmal eine Ecke teurer wird.


----------



## TAZ (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für mich sieht die sehr eingeschränkt nutzbar aus (schon leichte Änderungen am Lüfterrahmen und nichts passt mehr) und die Entkopplung dürfte gegen null gehen.
> Für einen Kühler, der wohl am ehesten mit 35mm Lüftern Sinn macht, sehr schlecht geeignet.




Naja so tolle Alternativen gibt es ja nicht, oder ziehst du diese hässlichen Klammern vor? Und genug leise und auch leistungsfähige Lüfter gibt es ja im Standarddesign...

Muss ja nicht immer Einheitsbrei ala Silent Wings sein...

EDIT: Laut PC Cooling können auch tiefere Lüfter als 25mm verwendet werden...


----------



## Ray94 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Schönes Teil, etwas teuer, aber wenn es den Megahalems oder den Noctua um
ein paar Grad schlägt, werde ich ihn mir holen.


----------



## FortunaGamer (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ich habe mir die Bilder bei PC-Cooling angegluckt das Teil sieht richtig brutal aus, genau wie der Preis.


----------



## INU.ID (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Hm, 120€ für nen Luft-Kühler? Dann sollte das Mobo aber schon mal 300€, und die CPU min. 500€ kosten. Und wird es diesen Kühler auch mit einem größeren Kreislauf und zusätzlichem Radiator geben? 

Ich bin wirklich mal auf die Werte gespannt...


----------



## alphasoldier2k9 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

...ups da ist das netzteil auf die cpu gefallen, ach ne doch nicht 

....wenn ich mal ganz viel geld habe und keine ahnung wohin damit .. .....


----------



## nyso (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Na die Technik hört sich doch interessant an, wenigstens mal was innovatives
Allerdings ist Cooler Master mit dem V10 und seinem Peltierelement auch auf die Nase gefallen Der Preis war ja auch ähnlich hoch.
Und Superleggera bedeutet superleicht, bei 1,3Kg passt die Bezeichnung also nich wirklich Oder wie viel würde ein "nicht-superleggera" wiegen? 2Kg? 3Kg?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



TAZ schrieb:


> Naja so tolle Alternativen gibt es ja nicht, oder ziehst du diese hässlichen Klammern vor? Und genug leise und auch leistungsfähige Lüfter gibt es ja im Standarddesign...
> 
> Muss ja nicht immer Einheitsbrei ala Silent Wings sein...
> 
> EDIT: Laut PC Cooling können auch tiefere Lüfter als 25mm verwendet werden...



Natürlich: Es lässt sich jeder Lüfter verwenden, der an der entsprechenden Stelle eine Nase hat - ungeachtet der Tiefe. Ungeachtet der Tiefe passen aber alle Lüfter nicht, die keine haben. Z.B. BQ Silentwings oder NB Multiframe. (ist ja auch nicht damit zu rechnen, dass jemand für seinen 120€ Kühler die besten Lüfter am Markt möchte...)

Privat bevorzuge ich übrigens "keine Lüfter". Wenn man trotzdem Halterungen anbringt, sollten die flexibel aka Schraublöcher sein.


----------



## push@max (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Niemals würde ich 120€ für einen CPU-Kühler zahlen.

Wenn ich meinen PC auf eine LAN-Party nehmen würde, müsste ich sicherheitshalber immer den Kühler abschrauben


----------



## HansImfritz (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



push@max schrieb:


> Niemals würde ich 120€ für einen CPU-Kühler zahlen.
> 
> Wenn ich meinen PC auf eine LAN-Party nehmen würde, müsste ich sicherheitshalber immer den Kühler abschrauben



genau deswegen wird das ding auch nicht sehr lang am markt überleben


----------



## Gunny Hartman (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

ÄÄhpffui! Warum nicht gleich einen 10 Kilo Kupferradiator mit 20 Heatpipes an den CPU-Sockel schnallen? 120€ für die Kühlleistung eines Scythe-Kühlers? Nein Danke! Von innovativer Technik erwarte Ich auch, dass sie bezahlbar ist!


----------



## MSPCFreak (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Man sollte immer das passende Maß finden. Also sollte die Kühlleistung im verhältnis zum Preis stehen.


----------



## da brew (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> 120€ für die Kühlleistung eines Scythe-Kühlers?



Schon getestet?



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Von innovativer Technik erwarte Ich auch, dass sie bezahlbar ist!



Ich schätze mal, dass du dann schon häufiger entäuscht worden bist, oder?


----------



## Ray94 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ich will endlich den Test lesen können^^
Wenn er um die 5 Grad oder mehr besser ist als mein Megahalems hol ich ihn mir.


----------



## hotfirefox (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Gibt ja schon erste Tests

Danamics LMX - Second Generation Liquid Metal Cooler

The LMX Superleggera Cooler Review – New Cooling King?  Overclockers Tech


----------



## moe (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

die leistung scheint ja zu stimmen, aber die maße von dem ding sind nicht gerade angemessen. über den preis reden wir am besten gar nicht erst.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

laut den Tests ist das Ding ja besser als der Mega  schon geil aber für 120€ 
ob der wohl auch passiv funzt?


----------



## Dr.Speed (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ist das nicht etwas zynisch: Superleggera ist meines Wissens italienisch für super leicht. Bei Lamborghini z.B. sind die Superleggera Versionen immer Leichtbau/Supersport Varianten. Daher finde ich den Namen bei 1,3 kg etwas fehl am Platz.
Aber meiner Meinung nach zählt sowieso nur die Leistung.


----------



## Mr.Garnele (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Hi,

ab wann lohnt sich eigentlich ne Wasserkühlung ? Ich denke, das bei 120€ schon ne Menge an Kühlleistung drin ist, bestimmt mehr als bei dem Gerät. Zwar eignet sich Flüssigmetall bestimmt besser als Wasser zum Wärmetransport, aber die Durchflussmenge aktueller CPU-Wasserkühler ist doch bestimmt höher und dadurch effektiever als der LMX.

Oder seh ich das Falsch  ?

Lg Garnele


----------



## Henner (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*



Mr.Garnele schrieb:


> Ich denke, das bei 120€ schon ne Menge an Kühlleistung drin ist, bestimmt mehr als bei dem Gerät.


Sicher, aber bedenke: Einer Wasserkühlung haftet immer ein gewisses Risiko an, außerdem erfordert sie mehr Einbau- und Wartungsaufwand als so ein vergleichsweise simpler Luftkühler. Die Pumpe des Danamics ist ja wartungsfrei.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Das Risiko eines 1,3 (mit zwei Lüftern 1,5?) Kilo-Klotzes dürfte nicht geringer sein, als das bei einer Wasserkühlung, wenn man sorgfältig arbeitet. Der Einbau ist bei einer Single-Radi-CPU-only-Lösung auch sehr einfach, im einfachsten Fall klebt man die Pumpe samt Shoggy noch mit doppelseitigem Klebeband auf den Gehäuseboden und gut ist.

Zum Wartungsaufwand...
Ich hab vor 6 Monaten zum letzten mal nach meiner Füllung geguckt und meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen zufolge, ließen sich die nächsten 6 Monate auch bequem mit dem Nachfüllen von nem Glas Wasser bewältigen. 
Im Vergleich zu 3monatiger Staubbeseitigung ist das wohl vernachlässigbar.

(und wenn man -wie ich- Extremist ist, kann man eine Wasserkühlung auch so konzipieren, dass man sich das Entstauben sparen kann. Ich hab meine Radiatoren in den letzten 4 Jahren 2 mal gereinigt: Einmal, als ich sie gekauft habe und einmal nach einem Umzug. Letzteres war eher der Form halber - nach dem Umzug waren ein paar Lamellen unschön verbogen und wenn ich schon am Fummeln bin, kann ich auch noch mal die Dusche drauf halten)





Mr.Garnele schrieb:


> ab wann lohnt sich eigentlich ne Wasserkühlung ? Ich denke, das bei 120€ schon ne Menge an Kühlleistung drin ist, bestimmt mehr als bei dem Gerät.



Knapp - aber es geht. Eigentlich ist Wakü erst ab ~150€ eine Option, ab 200€ gehts richtig los. Das Problem bei Wakü sind einfach die Grundkosten - Pumpe und AGB braucht man, egal wie gut und wie viel man kühlen will. Radiatorfläche wird auch sehr teuer, wenn man nur sehr wenig nimmt. (ein Single-Radiator kostet nicht ~die Hälfte eines Dual, sondern ~die Hälfte eines Triple. Verdoppelt man seine Investition noch einmal, gibts einen 9-fach Radi)
In Anbetracht der verfügbaren Luftkühler ist eine CPU-only Wakü aber sowieso sehr fragwürdig.



> Zwar eignet sich Flüssigmetall bestimmt besser als Wasser zum Wärmetransport, aber die Durchflussmenge aktueller CPU-Wasserkühler ist doch bestimmt höher und dadurch effektiever als der LMX.
> 
> Oder seh ich das Falsch  ?



Tust du. Abgesehen von der einfacheren Pumpbarkeit (bzw. überhaupt der Möglichkeit einer geräuschlosen Pumpe) ist Flüssigmetall deutlich schlechter für den Wärmetransport geeignet, da es eine weitaus geringere spezifische Wärmekapazität als Wasser hat.


----------



## Wishes (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Schönes Teil, gefällt mir sehr gut würde ich glatt meine Wakü für eintauschen .

Wasser leitet Wärme besser als Flüssigmetall? Interessant!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Danamics LMX Superleggera: 120-Euro-CPU-Kühler mit 1,3 kg im PCGH-Testlabor*

Wärmekapazität <> Wärmeleitfähigkeit. Letzte ist für Wasser eher schlecht, spielt aber auch keine Rolle, wenn man das Medium aktiv bewegt.


----------

